# What type of switch do lasers typically have?



## LEDrock (Mar 18, 2016)

I was on the Laserpointer forum and ordered one from a guy overseas. I asked him if the laser he builds comes with a forward or reverse clicky switch, and if he could put a forward clicky on it if it didn't already have that. I also went into great detail and even posted a link for him to go to if he still didn't understand what I meant by those terms. He kept replying that it has a push button switch on the tail. So then I asked on the forum, and pretty much got the same reply. 

Well, I know people here know what a forward/reverse clicky is. So, which type do lasers typically come with? I thought a forward clicky would be nice, but if the guy I'm buying from doesn't even know what that means even after I tell him, then I guess I won't have a choice in the matter this time. But for future reference, what type of switch do you guys have on your lasers?


----------



## Lasernerd (Mar 18, 2016)

Mine have keys.


----------



## light-modder (Mar 18, 2016)

It kinda depends. Jayrob is a member here and over there. He has modified a lot of different flashlights into lasers. I believe some had reverse clickie but I know that the maglites have a forward clickie as that is the stock switch.


----------



## peter yetman (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm not a laser guy at all.
But, you will find that in general a reverse clicky will handle more current than a forward. I think a McClicky will do 5 amps, although the spring will get hot and lose some power. Over that and up tp about 10 amps use a reverse.
Hope that helps a bit.
P


----------



## LEDrock (Mar 19, 2016)

peter yetman said:


> I'm not a laser guy at all.
> But, you will find that in general a reverse clicky will handle more current than a forward. I think a McClicky will do 5 amps, although the spring will get hot and lose some power. Over that and up tp about 10 amps use a reverse.
> Hope that helps a bit.
> P



I wasn't aware that forward clickies were able to handle less current. I figured they were the same. Probably best to go with reverse then. I guess lasers take quite a bit of power and should err on the side of caution.


----------



## LEDrock (Mar 19, 2016)

light-modder said:


> It kinda depends. Jayrob is a member here and over there. He has modified a lot of different flashlights into lasers. I believe some had reverse clickie but I know that the maglites have a forward clickie as that is the stock switch.



I'm starting to wish I had ordered a laser from Jayrob or other member. I went with a guy overseas and it looks like it's going to take quite awhile to get it, assuming it ever arrives. Some people say they never get theirs and end up getting a refund.


----------



## peter yetman (Mar 19, 2016)

What's the chance of getting your money back if you cancel?
P


----------



## LEDrock (Mar 19, 2016)

peter yetman said:


> What's the chance of getting your money back if you cancel?
> P



I'm not really sure. The seller promised me 1 week delivery, but then I found out almost everyone who orders from him waits about a month to a month and a half. I ordered Feb 27 and he mailed it March 9th. I'm planning to wait until about April 9th to start getting after him about it. Today, he emailed me promising I'll get it next Wednesday. I won't hold my breath.


----------



## twistedraven (Mar 20, 2016)

I imagine that with a custom build anything is possible when it comes to implementing your own preferred type of activation, because it's only a matter of on/off. As far as stock lasers go, most laser pointers will have a push button on their side which requires to be held down. Portable lasers need a key on/off switch as required by FDA regulations, before you can even activate their push buttons.

As far as I know, the only popular brand of lasers with bush buttons on their end of their products is Laserglow, with Green Gallileo and Taurus being examples. I have a Taurus myself, and the button the end of it is a push-button like a pen, but with a rubber boot over it. It feels like a standard regular forward clicky, only you lose the ability for having momentary on by half pressing.


----------



## Accutronitis (Jan 7, 2017)

Mine has a one "click" on, one "click" off button on the end cap......


----------

